# What kind of knife do you carry?



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

none. i pull a razor knife out of the tool bag when needed.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Stanley 99. Cheap knife, takes cheap blades, and it's so common nobody really wants to steal it. Best of all... no sharpening required.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I carry a utility knife. It's either made by Klein or Stanley. I don't often work with conductors larger than 4/0 aluminum so I have no use for a fancy pocket knife.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

black said:


> Interested to hear what others carry. I have not found the perfect knife, though I have been searching for about 25 years. I feel a knife purchase coming on. I would like one that I can open one-handed with a glove on, and that has a straight blade. Suggestions?




Gurkha


Don


----------



## Jono89 (Dec 21, 2011)

I carry this guy. Opens very easily with one hand, even with gloves. And it can be adjusted for left or right handed people. http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ves - Tanto Blade KNIVES-POCKET KN-TANTOLCKBK


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I carry this in my tool bag.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you talking a work utility type knife, or like a sport type knife used for cutting rope and things like that....

I use this one for my pocket knife. http://www.gerbergear.com/Military/Knives/DMF-Automatic-Knife_30-000190

I use a Stanley 99E for my utility knife. Cheap, very little moving parts, not prone to theft, cheap to replace if needed.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont buy expensive knives anymore either.. cheapo razor knives and the klein lineman knife for cutting in services..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ditto on the utility knife. I just bought a 3 pack of Stanley's at HD for $10 the other day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Ditto on the utility knife. I just bought a 3 pack of Stanley's at HD for $10 the other day. :thumbsup:




Nothing but the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My wife goes for walks in the woods alone quite often, and ran across a mountain lion a couple weeks back. (it ran away, ultimately). We went to Bass Pro Shops, because she wanted to look at knives. I asked her what she thought she'd do with it anyhow? :laughing: She just said she'd feel safer. Okay, no problem. After looking at all the available pink knives, and all the other knives she thought were "cute", we didn't end up buying one anyhow. :blink:


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

For a little pocket knife I like to buy Gerber or Kershaw. I seem to always lose em, so I dont spend a whole lot of money on em. For a razor knife I like the plain old Stanley one.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Nothing but the best! :thumbsup:


I'm pretty set in my tool buying habits now - Estwing hammer, Klein pliers, and Stanley razor knives.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'm pretty set in my tool buying habits now - Estwing hammer, Klein pliers, and Stanley razor knives.


Right you are. Three tools is all it takes to complete any electrical task.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Right you are. Three tools is all it takes to complete any electrical task.


If you can't rough a house with those 3 tools, you best be considering another occupation. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SOG Trident, with a straight edge Tanto blade. Good work knife, thick blade, nice assisted opening good for using with gloves on. 

I keep my utility knife in my tool bag.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

black said:


> Interested to hear what others carry. I have not found the perfect knife, though I have been searching for about 25 years. I feel a knife purchase coming on. I would like one that I can open one-handed with a glove on, and that has a straight blade. Suggestions?


This is all you need most of the time..















That comes with this set take the scissors out of the pouch and put a sharpy a pen and pencil in it like this...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I keep my utility knife in my tool bag.


Try not too cut yourself with it...:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> This is all you need most of the time..


That knife is commonly referred to as "garbage".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:sleep1:


Peter D said:


> That knife is commonly referred to as "garbage".


:sleep1:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> This is all you need most of the time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Harry, although I use one made by Jameson.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

The Milwaukee knife is easily opened with one hand, seems pretty decent so far.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I agree with Harry, although I use one made by Jameson.



Ty Wrapp do you have a link to those??


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Ty Wrapp do you have a link to those??


Harry, I got the picture off of the Home Depot web site but have never seen them in the stores. Try this...





http://www.jharlen.com/jameso3216ns.html


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Ty Wrapp do you have a link to those??


http://www.specialized.net/Specialized/3224J-Jameson-Cable-Splicing-Knife--Skinning-Knife-7124.aspx
Harry, another link.....


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

This, and a razor blade.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The top one is a historical reproduction of a New Zealand Forest Ranger Bowie knife. An Austrian called Ferninidad Von Tempsky was in America during the California gold rush and then decided to seek his fortune in NZ, he became a Major in the Colonial forces during the wars with the Maoris and created a Military outfit called the New Zealand Forest Rangers which were basically the special forces of the day. Instead of trousers they wore kilts made of their blankets because NZ bush is so wet and all the river crossings and basically did ther own thing. He outfitted them with Colt navy revolvers and commisioned these knives he saw in America to be made out of the leaf springs from wagons by a local blacksmith. They were carried on the left hip in a cross draw position so it could be grabbed after they had fired a volley with their long arms either with the right hand in a sabre grip or the left in a downward grip laid across the bottom of the forearm to block axe and patu (jade stone war club that would open a skull like a nut) strikes while the right hand held the revolver that was usually carried in a flap holster in a bandoleer style across the chest. The second one is a reproduction Scottish Dirk.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

v=01NHcTM5IA4


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

For work I have been carrying this red Tajima and really like it - http://www.tajimatool.com/products/snapblade/rh_single_blade/view.php?page=all

I mainly use my knife for stripping cables but also stuff like sharpening my pencil, cutting drywall, cutting the nozzles off of caulk, digging out splinters. Its good to be able to just throw away the whole blade if it gets messed up and I can snap it down to the next edge if I chip the end off.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RGH said:


> v=01NHcTM5IA4


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Victorinox knives are my _'tool in a pinch'_ choice

~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Victorinox knives are my _'tool in a pinch'_ choice
> 
> ~CS~


That punch awl comes into its own during bar fights, some people need to be ventilated to let all the steam out :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> That punch awl comes into its own during bar fights, some people need to be ventilated to let all the steam out :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One can dress a deer out with a 3" blade.....~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> One can dress a deer out with a 3" blade.....~CS~


Yeah.But They look much better in a suit and tie...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Easy one-handed operation, and I removed the belt clip to streamline it a little.










All my good knives stay at home.



And this in my other pocket








Awesome little light for 1 AAA cell. I put some heat shrink on it for the occasional mouth hold.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the milwaukee razor knife. It's quick opening one hand. Just press the button and flick it open and closed.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Knives, knives, knives .... Gee, I wonder if there are any other members here who have been published in such magazines as "Blade," "Knives Illustrated," and "Tactical Knives?"

I carry a folding boxcutter, bought at Lowes before they had their own brand, with 'Sheffield" printed on it. Uses standard replacement blades. That's the 'always in the pocket' knife.

I have a much, much nicer (non-folding) boxcutter from Cully in the tool bag. Back in the truck I have a similar Irwin model; I have a hook blade in that one. I deliberately chose knives that are easy to tell apart, because of the different blades.

I simply cannot imagine an electrical use that would require any other type of knife. 

Not that I don't have other knives. I've "retired" my Swiss Army Knife and my Leatherman. My early edition Spyderco Mariner is collecting dust. I do have a very nice little neck knife that does come in handy when I'm eating steak.

If, for some reason, I felt a need for a larger blade, I'd settle for the basic Buck 110 folder, and I'd get one of those clever after-market sheaths that open the knife as you pull it out. Yup, I have one of those, too ... collecting dust in my garage.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

donaldelectrician said:


> Gurkha
> 
> 
> Don


I hope you mean the knife the Gurkha carries, the Kukri. although i guess you could get him to carry some of your tools also. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been a knife guy since I got my first pocket knife (Camp King 4 blade) at 3 years old. I have collected them ever since, I buy any knife I see that looks interesting and carry them til I get bored of them. I currently have a collection of well over 200. 
When I started the trade I carried a Camilus TL29 (knife and screwdriver blade) military issue, then I moved on to the knife that came in a sea rations case (4 blades, knife, awl, bottle opener, can opener. I carried one until I won the Paladin electricians knife several years back. I have since swithced to the SOG Trident folder once i went back to diving. 
As for actual work knives I always had a Klein splicer's knife and lineman's knife in my bag and a Stanley 99 in my pouch. I switched from the 99 to the smaller version when they came out.
Knives are tools and should be treated as such, the same way you don't cut down trees with a sawzall, you don't skin a buck out with a tanto blade.
I have had a Kabar USMC with in reach since 1977 but that has absolutely nothing to do with electrical work.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have had a Kabar USMC with in reach since 1977 but that has absolutely nothing to do with electrical work.


 My dad was a green beret in vietnam. For fathers day I got him a Kabar like the one he used to carry in the service. Nice knife:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Some company’s are banning razor/box knifes/utility knives...but I was told they did not have an answer YET for their employees on how to operate without one>

myself I prefer a small pocket knife, like this

http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-387428.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

green light said:


> My dad was a green beret in vietnam. For fathers day I got him a Kabar like the one he used to carry in the service. Nice knife:thumbup:


 
Kabar is a great knife all the way around and has outstanding design features for combat. In the Army a guys CO had to approve his carrying any non issue weapon (just BS) many guys in Viet Nam would trade to get a USMC Kabar from what friends have told me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Some company’s are banning razor/box knifes/utility knives...but I was told they did not have an answer YET for their employees on how to operate without one>
> 
> myself I prefer a small pocket knife, like this
> 
> http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-387428.html


 
That "small pocket knife" of yours would really suck to pull out of a ribcage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some of the knives I keep in the drawer for daily carry purposes:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My favorite sport knives:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

And although not really used any longer I like to keep the hunting knives handy:


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

For work I usually carry one of the cheap Klien hawkbill electrician knives w/blue plastic handle. Or sometimes razor knife.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a beat up old Olfa razor knife forgotten at my house by a tile guy, and use the black "Olfa Pro" blades. I also have a cheap Irwin safety knife, only stays out as long as I hold the blade out.

I used to have an Ideal hawkbill knife but it honestly was dull from the start and then some clown stole it anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A few daily work knives:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have the Klein 2.5" pocket knife. Wood and stainless handle with stainless blade. Single blade. Nice little knife for $30.00. Lightweight. I have never liked a big heavy knife. Maybe that's why I lose them so much? I always buy the same one again though. 
Like someone said, knives are against safety regulations in many plants. All knives. How anyone can work without a knife is beyond me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have the Klein 2.5" pocket knife. Wood and stainless handle with stainless blade. Single blade. Nice little knife for $30.00. Lightweight. I have never liked a big heavy knife. Maybe that's why I lose them so much? I always buy the same one again though.
> Like someone said, knives are against safety regulations in many plants. All knives. How anyone can work without a knife is beyond me.


 
John when I actually did work that required me to carry a knife for skinning I carried the Klien pocket knife. IMO worked great for SEC, SER, NM, UF and THW and THHN conductors.

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...es - Coping Blade KNIVES-POCKET KN-PKTKNFCOPB


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A few daily work knives:


Well I'll be durned....STICK ME.

Impressive collection.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Well I'll be durned....STICK ME.
> 
> Impressive collection.


 
Thanks, that's just most of the ones I like and will carry. Normally I have at least two on me at any time. If I'm diving that number gets blown away. I'd hate to get hung up on something at depth and not be able to cut it easily.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That "small pocket knife" of yours would really suck to pull out of a ribcage.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a couple of knives kicking around, in my bag I have an Olfa utility knife, a cheapy folding Husky and a Mora electricians knife. In my pocket day to day I rotate between a couple of Victorinox Alox knives.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I carry this Kershaw/Snap-on knife daily:

















I also have a few other Kershaw Leeks, a Leatherman Crater C33, a Leatherman ST300, Wingman, and a Micra (on my keychain), a few Masonic pocket knives, along with other misc that sits in a box in my dresser.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

switchblade when i'm in a bad nieghborhood


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> One can dress a deer out with a 3" blade.....~CS~


Smaller blade is better for field dressing deer, like a 2 inch drop point so you can cut the anus out of the carcass, cut the hocks off but leave the skin to tie the hind quarters to the forequarters to make it into a backpack to carry out and your day pack should fit inside the gut cavity.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

A few irreverent thoughts:

1) Gee, with all those $$$$ some of you spend on knives, I guess we won't be asking for raises anytime soon .... what, with all that excess cash burning holes in your wallets; and,

2) No one sees a need for a special 'non-sparking' knife for those classified locations? 

:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> A few irreverent thoughts:
> 
> 1) Gee, with all those $$$$ some of you spend on knives, I guess we won't be asking for raises anytime soon .... what, with all that excess cash burning holes in your wallets; and,
> 
> ...


What's the point in making good money if you aren't going to spend it on a few simple pleasures for yourself? I'd rather have a knife that works easy and well than try to half ass something with a cheap chinese POS.

Other than a 12" adjustable wrench I don't have any non-sparking tools of my own and don't intend on buying any anytime soon. 

I do have a pair of issue ballistic nylon pliers from a demo kit and a FRP dagger but those are a horse of a different color.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

Olfa l-2.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> My wife goes for walks in the woods alone quite often, and ran across a mountain lion a couple weeks back. (it ran away, ultimately). We went to Bass Pro Shops, because she wanted to look at knives. I asked her what she thought she'd do with it anyhow? :laughing: She just said she'd feel safer. Okay, no problem. After looking at all the available pink knives, and all the other knives she thought were "cute", we didn't end up buying one anyhow. :blink:



Bob Cats out in this area .


Don


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are my two "work" knives.
I use the Lenox Gold utility blades. They are pretty tough.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

I use this klein knife daily.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I just clicked on this thread and the first thing I see are all _DVR's _knives, it just reminds me of that joke:

A state trooper pulls over a guy for speeding, and when he gets him out of the car for a ticket the trooper asks: _"Sir, are you carrying any concealed weapons I should know about?"_
_"Yes, officer. I've got a .45 on my belt, a .38 at the small of my back, a .22 in a holster on my boot, there's a Mossberg in the rack behind my seat and a AR-15 in my trunk."_
_"Jesus, all that?"_ says the Trooper _"What're you afraid of?"
"Nothing."_

-John


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I carry one of these Husky utility knives. Clips on my right side pocket and is with me 24/7. My ex-g/f bought me a five piece set that came with 100 blades back in 2005. I'm a cheap skate though, when the blade gets dull I just run it through a knife sharpener, I can make a single blade last on average 12-16 weeks before it has to be thrown out. This knife is my second though, I miss my old blue one as it was broken in real good from getting so much dirt and sand it it over the years, it would open with just a touch. I lost back in February it when I forgot I had it on my side at the Courthouse, made a quick move to throw it in the trash before the metal detector, all good. On the way out though I dive one arm into the can to retrieve it and a Sheriffs deputy sees me and confiscates it on the spot . I don't think Home Depot makes/sells this style anymore as the one's I've seen has the bar across the top to get the blade out and those are bothersome, IMO. Push button release is the only way to go.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Jono89 said:


> I carry this guy. Opens very easily with one hand, even with gloves. And it can be adjusted for left or right handed people. http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ves - Tanto Blade KNIVES-POCKET KN-TANTOLCKBK



I carry the same knife. I use this for everything. I abuse it and it has not failed me yet. Nothing has loosened up or anything. When ever the day comes it does go I will be buying another.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

I love this knife it has a clipa and i always carry it to open boxes or strip wire. I love how it is folding and the blades are disposable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Big John said:


> I just clicked on this thread and the first thing I see are all _DVR's _knives, it just reminds me of that joke:
> 
> A state trooper pulls over a guy for speeding, and when he gets him out of the car for a ticket the trooper asks: _"Sir, are you carrying any concealed weapons I should know about?"_
> _"Yes, officer. I've got a .45 on my belt, a .38 at the small of my back, a .22 in a holster on my boot, there's a Mossberg in the rack behind my seat and a AR-15 in my trunk."_
> ...


The funny part to me about that is how close that truly is. It's .45, .38, and .32 or .380. The rest is dead on.


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My wife goes for walks in the woods alone quite often, and ran across a mountain lion a couple weeks back. (it ran away, ultimately). We went to Bass Pro Shops, because she wanted to look at knives. I asked her what she thought she'd do with it anyhow? :laughing: She just said she'd feel safer. Okay, no problem. After looking at all the available pink knives, and all the other knives she thought were "cute", we didn't end up buying one anyhow. :blink:


 You live in PA and you don't carry a hand gun:2guns:


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

This is the knife I use. I have been through many knives for the job and for some reason this one works perfectly. Plain and cheap lol


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

by far the best pocket knife out there is Benchmade


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> If you can't rough a house with those 3 tools, you best be considering another occupation. :laughing:


Do your houses come with pre-drilled studs, or are you just *that good* with the Stanley? :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Up until two weeks ago I carried a buck 110. Pissed about it cuz I dropped it somehow on the golf course. I ve been using a little Greenlee old timer knife that I won in an apprenticeship contest till I get out to get a new one


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Leatherman Charge TTI
and have a utility knife in my bag.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I have you all beat. I have always carried a folding "combat" type knife first was cold steel recon tanto the year was 1992? then gerber, sog, benchmade, etc. 'till I discovered microtech a few years ago the knives are very expensive 200 and better but the folder in the photos I purchased used on ebay and have carried it for 2 years durring which I stripped numerous conductors tightened screws cut sheetrock cut out and chipped wood cut countless panel covers and ceiling lights out of their paint chopped up cardboard boxes trimmed away excess plaster etc. etc. There is no play in the blade when it is in locked position. When it starts to stick a little in the cardboard I get it sharpened for 7 dollars at a place right around the corner from G&G one of the largest supply houses in new york (so I'm always passing by) the high quality steel can be sharpened razor sharp and stays sharp under disrespectful (for this caliber of pocket knife) and very rigorous use for 2 or 3 months. I have had it sharpened maybe 6 times in its life. The switchblade is a collectors item and I have a few more in the closet reminders of prevailing wage municipal jobs of years past. 108.00 an hour and one has a certain amount of "extra" money burning a hole in your pocket so I was a knife collector for about 10 months I have maybe 7 of them one out the front switchblade (pictured) and one conventional side opening type switchblade/automatic knife the rest are standard folders. For those who are wondering how did I get these automatic knives in new york I simply went on the computer and purchased the knives from large seemingly reputable online retailers I thought they would cancel my order or ask for some sort of law enforcement paperwork but nope they took the credit card and mailed the knives right out.


----------



## Titoveli (Jun 24, 2012)

i got like 6 razor knife in my work bag and some at home


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NY ELECTRIC said:


> I think I have you all beat. I have always carried a folding "combat" type knife first was cold steel recon tanto the year was 1992? then gerber, sog, benchmade, etc. 'till I discovered microtech a few years ago the knives are very expensive 200 and better but the folder in the photos I purchased used on ebay and have carried it for 2 years durring which I stripped numerous conductors tightened screws cut sheetrock cut out and chipped wood cut countless panel covers and ceiling lights out of their paint chopped up cardboard boxes trimmed away excess plaster etc. etc. There is no play in the blade when it is in locked position. When it starts to stick a little in the cardboard I get it sharpened for 7 dollars at a place right around the corner from G&G one of the largest supply houses in new york (so I'm always passing by) the high quality steel can be sharpened razor sharp and stays sharp under disrespectful (for this caliber of pocket knife) and very rigorous use for 2 or 3 months. I have had it sharpened maybe 6 times in its life. The switchblade is a collectors item and I have a few more in the closet reminders of prevailing wage municipal jobs of years past. 108.00 an hour and one has a certain amount of "extra" money burning a hole in your pocket so I was a knife collector for about 10 months I have maybe 7 of them one out the front switchblade (pictured) and one conventional side opening type switchblade/automatic knife the rest are standard folders. For those who are wondering how did I get these automatic knives in new york I simply went on the computer and purchased the knives from large seemingly reputable online retailers I thought they would cancel my order or ask for some sort of law enforcement paperwork but nope they took the credit card and mailed the knives right out.


 
I wouldn't say you beat anyone. Over paying for a knife isn't smart. While the knife on the bottom pic is nice, I wouldn't pay over $100 for something I might want to toss in a river. As for the top pic that looks just like the crap made in China switchblades I used to pick up in Florida for $100 a dozen.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kershaw 3120JB.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Kershaw 3120JB.


 
Classic design from a quality manufacturer.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

brian john said:


> Some company’s are banning razor/box knifes/utility knives...but I was told they did not have an answer YET for their employees on how to operate without one>
> 
> myself I prefer a small pocket knife, like this
> 
> http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-387428.html


That's funny man, next the jackasses will want to ban meters because of the sharp points on the probes. I've carried a Leatherman Kick for years, really handy in a pinch with the screwdriver bits and also a couple of razor knives that others have left on site.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MWayne said:


> That's funny man, next the jackasses will want to ban meters because of the sharp points on the probes. I've carried a Leatherman Kick for years, really handy in a pinch with the screwdriver bits and also a couple of razor knives that others have left on site.


Ever stabbed yourself with a meter probe. YEOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a large variety of kinves, daggers and swords thanks to my friend and landlord and the Ren Fest I do every spring. 

At last count I had over a dozen knives but damned if I know where any of them are right now....:laughing: I blame Turbo and Double Nuts for things disappearing all the time. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> I have a large variety of kinves, daggers and swords thanks to my friend and landlord and the Ren Fest I do every spring.
> 
> At last count I had over a dozen knives but damned if I know where any of them are right now....:laughing: I blame Turbo and Double Nuts for things disappearing all the time. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Frost Cutlery.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a Smith and Wesson SWAT. It's held up pretty good, still sharp as well. Two years and counting.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Benchmade Rift, 3 7/8" blade, 154CM stainless, nice, light, sharp, dependable.

The only time I don't have it in my pocket is when I'm sleeping..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Spyderco paramilitary 2...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Spyderco paramilitary 2...


I have a fair collection of Spyderco knives, everyone of them is broken in someway or other. Unless they are used just for slashing of flesh they aren't good at holding up. The "Police" model was like $100, I'd never drop a dime on their products again.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a fair collection of Spyderco knives, everyone of them is broken in someway or other. Unless they are used just for slashing of flesh they aren't good at holding up. The "Police" model was like $100, I'd never drop a dime on their products again.[/
> 
> I havent had a problem with any of their knives except for one. I sent it in and they took care of it, they have excellent customer service. Wish I could say the same for Benchmade.
> 
> You are right they are not tough knives, but they work fine for me.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fair collection of Spyderco knives, everyone of them is broken in someway or other. Unless they are used just for slashing of flesh they aren't good at holding up. The "Police" model was like $100, I'd never drop a dime on their products again.[/
> ...


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

I carry the Spyderco Bill Moran fixed blade made with VG-10 steel on my belt for the bath salt zombies and a greenlee hawkbill in my tool bag for electrical work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fair collection of Spyderco knives, everyone of them is broken in someway or other. Unless they are used just for slashing of flesh they aren't good at holding up. The "Police" model was like $100, I'd never drop a dime on their products again.[/
> ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ampman said:


> cdnelectrician said:
> 
> 
> > what did benchmade do that you did not like
> ...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Guntrician said:


> For work I usually carry one of the cheap Klien hawkbill electrician knives w/blue plastic handle. Or sometimes razor knife.


i use the same one.... its nice to ne able to sharpen with a file in a pinch.... i like the hawkbill style for stripping 4/0 and up......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> i use the same one.... its nice to ne able to sharpen with a file in a pinch.... i like the hawkbill style for stripping 4/0 and up......


 
I carry a military style carbide hone to keep these type blades sharp, a file shouldn't be necessary unless the edge is damaged.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> ampman said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely nothing, that end of the quote is from the way Cdnelectrician posted. My only negative comment on Benchmade is the price depending on where you buy them. They have some great designs and quality components.
> ...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Just got my new outdoors knife, Ive been converted to scandi grind from my work knives and saw this one designed by Les Stroud.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

By far the sharpest knife I have ever had right out of the box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> Just got my new outdoors knife, Ive been converted to scandi grind from my work knives and saw this one designed by Les Stroud.


 
Chewy ever look into any Rob Brown knives? He's a South African relative and makes really nice knives.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Chewy ever look into any Rob Brown knives? He's a South African relative and makes really nice knives.


I had heard of him, they are really nice knives, I'd be too worried about losing one though :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> I had heard of him, they are really nice knives, I'd be too worried about losing one though :laughing:


 

I hear ya on that. I'm yet to buy one even with the family discount.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wouldn't say you beat anyone. Over paying for a knife isn't smart. While the knife on the bottom pic is nice, I wouldn't pay over $100 for something I might want to toss in a river. As for the top pic that looks just like the crap made in China switchblades I used to pick up in Florida for $100 a dozen.


Got you beat was just an expression. As for overpaying that all depends some people look for quality in certain products and look for value in other products, some mechanics swear by craftsman screwdrivers because they return them to sears all the time and some buy expensive German screwdrivers. To me 12 switchblades for 100 is a waste of 100 dollars because out of the ten not one of them is good. And if it ever has to get "thrown in the river" I would like to know the blade isn't going break off in someones ass leaving me only a cheap handle to defend myself with. This actually happened to my friend right in front of me someone stabbed him in the ass and the cheap knife broke (very good news for my buddy). So thats just me, tools of the trade and self defense items are two things I will always look for quality in over value.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

I've carried one of these for over 15 years now. Broke the tip off to use as a screwdriver. Abused daily for prying, cutting nylon strapping, and deburring. I also carry a sharp one. Blade only 2".









http://www.knivesplus.com/GB-6050-Gerber.HTML

It has a bigger brother too
http://www.knivesplus.com/GB-6009-Gerber.HTML


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Milwaukee of course


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

black said:


> Interested to hear what others carry. I have not found the perfect knife, though I have been searching for about 25 years. I feel a knife purchase coming on. I would like one that I can open one-handed with a glove on, and that has a straight blade. Suggestions?


I carry a Gerber given to me by one of my son- in-laws. Never carried a knife before but seem to use it every day.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

my every business days knife !








Browning about 4 years old , serving me well .


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Picked this up today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Milwaukee of course
> 
> View attachment 16142


 
Do they send you that after you spend a few grand on the M12 line? :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> Picked this up today.


 
I have used a few S&Ws they all have held up pretty well. Good luck with it.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

My older one is still usable although I cracked the handle beating on it with my Kleins. 

That new one was only $20. IF it breaks or I lose it, not a big deal. Thanks.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have been carrying http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=597 in my waistband for a month now and I have to say for the price I paid I am really impressed, some days it doesn't even get pulled out at all since I keep a leatherman wave in my front pocket. 

Basically I have started carrying and EDC kit - 

http://www.leatherman.com/product/Wave_Black
http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=597
http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Pserie/p3-afs-p.php?id=p3afsp
http://www.topsknives.com/product_info.php?cPath=9&products_id=250
http://www.spacepen.com/trekker-1.aspx
And a small notebook along with my keys, mobile and wallet and have to say I find myself using some of the stuff a lot and the other stuff I just don't notice its on me.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Been using these in my Olfa knives, they're great on Romex:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CDN EC said:


> Been using these in my Olfa knives, they're great on Romex:


I never knew you could get those, looks like a good idea if they're sure to only snap on the score marks.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

RobRoy said:


>


In over 25 years, I've never seen the need for,and never seen another electrician try to use or even carry a knife like that on a job site.To me, it's just an attempt to impress someone - but not me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Milwaukee of course
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Where are the $100 bills?:blink:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Milwaukee of course
> 
> View attachment 16142


My daughter carries one like that in her purse.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> In over 25 years, I've never seen the need for,and never seen another electrician try to use or even carry a knife like that on a job site.To me, it's just an attempt to impress someone - but not me.


Maybe it is time for you to retire old man. This thread is titled what kind of knife do you carry..... It does not specify at work!
I hike and camp with the family very often. This is a great knife for that. The kids love it when I slice a coconut in half at the campfire. :thumbup:
Now that's living!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

RobRoy said:


> Maybe it is time for you to retire old man.


I'm just getting started.And will likely still be plying my trade long after you've been downsized and are onto your next......whatever.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> Here are my two "work" knives.
> I use the Lenox Gold utility blades. They are pretty tough.


This is my work knife setup. I posted this a couple pages ago. Sometimes it helps to read through the whole thread, before making poor assumptions pal. :whistling2:

Well, you certainly are a buzzard! :laughing:
Now go drink your coffee grouch.


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Usually this...









:laughing:



Here's a group shot of some of my productions from a couple years ago, I've added quite a few since then but havent taken any pics.











And a few of my customs..






































This little beauty sees a lot of action


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Gerber LST.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

An old buck creek my dad gave me years ago. I forget what animal, but its antler handle. Naked without my knife.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

harry304e said:


> where are the $100 bills?:blink:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

OOOOHHHH,Gimmee Gimmmeeee( said the 47% of the entitled masses)!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Sometimes my $15 Craftsman with the rosewood handle [makes a great money clip like McClary posted here: #*109*]


..or my $25 Gerber Paraframe I:










...of course there are about a dozen other knives tossed in my bags, pouches and buckets


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Been carrying my Smith & Wesson. Have a Gerber on the way though.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Stanley razor knife - about three bucks and I can get a hundred replacement blades for ten bucks.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> Stanley razor knife - about three bucks and I can get a hundred replacement blades for ten bucks.


I have them too...

...but somedays I just like to feel "special" :laughing:


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 17637


Still $20's...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stickshaker said:


> Still $20's...


That's one twenty and the rest are ones....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Leather Charge TTI is my normal carry at work. The hook cutter works good when cutting tape, string, or other things that are tied when you don't want to worry about cutting what it's tied to.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


>



If that was a $100 bill on the outside 
[and at the risk of being totally non-PC] 
I'd say you were holding a jewish bank roll
:innocent:




mcclary's electrical said:


>



...from any angle
:laughing:


----------

